# God I'm bored



## madmam

Hi,

Here I am sitting on the floor typing on my laptop, drinking whiskey (hell, why not?), with our 3 month old son FINALLY asleep upstairs (for the first time ever, we have been tryign to get him into a routine FOR EVER), and I got excited about us havign a little bit of time together with my husband, just to have a drink or two and relax. And what happens? He FALLS ASLEEP!!!!! AAARRRRRGH!
I wouldn't mind but hes been having way more sleep than me. How do I improve things without rocking the boat?
Thanks!!


----------



## draconis

Offer to take turns.

Does he play with the baby?

If he doesn't get him in the habit of 1-2 hours a day. While he does that take a nap.

draconis


----------



## Thewife

madmam,
U sound like me a few months ago......I also went arghhhhhhh with husband while he got more sleep than me and less willing to spend quality time with me! now I figure out that that things have to be rearranged after the arrival of babies and communication is the key


----------



## riskey58

It is a whole new life after having a baby. You have to work together and share the time and the choreds that concerns the baby. Somrtimes it is a little harder for men to accept this, but they ussually come around.


----------



## draconis

riskey58 said:


> It is a whole new life after having a baby. You have to work together and share the time and the choreds that concerns the baby. Somrtimes it is a little harder for men to accept this, but they ussually come around.


Personally I think it is more th social roles we play then anything else. An example might be if he worked two jobs He would have little or no free time to share the parenting chores. In a perfect world each parent would work equally and share responcibilies equally. This isn't always the case.

draconis


----------



## tater03

I don't know I feel that staying home with the baby and keeping a house up is a job. What would happen if both worked outside the home then the wife should still do the job outside the home and take care of the home?


----------



## draconis

While I was working 60 hours a week I still did all the cooking and cleaning and all my off time was taking care of the kids. But to answer your question directly no. If two people each work out of the home there should be a division of chores and child care, period. If one works 80 hours and the other 20 then it is unfair for the person working 80 hours to be expected to do half of the house hold stuff. But it isn't without saying that they can't do atleast 20% of it. My wife goes to school (college) and a full time job. I own a store that is more then full time and I have a disability that limits what I can do. I still do 90% of the house work and cooking plus 65% of the child care. To be fair her job is much more stressful and very physical. Mine isn't. There are many factors to who does what. 

BTW I am working on a thesis about this type of issues.

draconis


----------



## Thewife

draconis,
wow! thesis on this topic? I cant wait to read it


----------



## Tag

I think all of us moms, no matter how tired & sleep deprived we may be with our little babies, will look back on these sleepless nights with fondness years later. I think you'll actually be proud of those months of missed sleep & wont regret it a bit.


----------

